# Titleist 915D3



## Deleted member 3432 (Mar 25, 2015)

I tested the 915D3 this morning out on my home course. I have been interested in testing the 915 since its release but have not been playing over winter.

Spent a while on the practice this week and hitting it solidly so when I saw a demo in the pro shop I thought I would give it a bash. 

Currently have a 913D2 with Oban Devotion shaft which is a great combo for me . Previously had a 910D3 which I hated as I felt the sweet spot was tiny.

Home course is parkland but less than a mile from the sea so a 2 club wind is a fairly calm day. Conditions were cold wind and soft fairways so distance was mainly all carry. 

Quite a few landing areas are on up slopes so that was useful to judge carry again where I normally expect to land in similar conditions with my own driver.

Demo club had the Rogue stiff shaft in so was unsure what to expect. Flight was mid- low I estimate. I play all my golf in windy conditions so a lowish ball flight is a requirement for me.

The feel of the club is excellent and the sound was a pleasant surprise after hearing a lot of criticism about this.

I slightly misshit 2 drives so played a second ball and on both occasions I struck these shots very well. There was about 5 yards difference in distance so the club is extremely forgiving.

A couple of drives seemed to be a bit longer than I would expect on that particular hole.

Even hit it off the deck for my 2nd shot on a par 5 and it was no bother at all.

Being a titleist its a classical looking club and sits nicely behind the ball.

Looking to take the D2 out soon to compare and a session on the launch monitor to see if there's enough yardage gain to justify buying but a very good club nonetheless.


----------



## stevek1969 (Mar 25, 2015)

Good review fella ,i currenty have a 913 D2 which i really like but it spins to much, i was fitted last week for 7.5 D3 with a Aldila Rogue 70g Reg shaft, the spin average about 2200 and i gained 14 yards of carry over my D2


----------



## Region3 (Mar 25, 2015)

Did you try your Oban shaft in it or just stick with the Aldila?


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Mar 25, 2015)

Region3 said:



			Did you try your Oban shaft in it or just stick with the Aldila?
		
Click to expand...

Plan is to take it onto practice ground and try it with both Aldila and Oban shafts. Hopefully do the same with the D2 while I'm at it.

Practice ground is straight into prevailing wind so should be go to see which performs better through the wind.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 25, 2015)

Good review. I preferred the D2 over the D3 when I tested them but both were quality. Hope you enjoy it and it works!


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 26, 2015)

A crazy question but how does the head shape compare against 913 and 910 in the same models.  When I ended up with the AMP through a comp on here I actually wanted a 910/d3, because I simply don't like the look of the d2 at address.

Currently looking at 913's again but can't make my mind up on heads, obviously the d3 is more pleasing in the eye and less spinny which suits me, but understand that the d2 will forgive me on bad days.

Any feedback appreciated


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Mar 26, 2015)

ddsocks said:



			A crazy question but how does the head shape compare against 913 and 910 in the same models.  When I ended up with the AMP through a comp on here I actually wanted a 910/d3, because I simply don't like the look of the d2 at address.

Currently looking at 913's again but can't make my mind up on heads, obviously the d3 is more pleasing in the eye and less spinny which suits me, but understand that the d2 will forgive me on bad days.

Any feedback appreciated
		
Click to expand...

I don't think the head shape is much different in the D3 to be honest. It appears quite compact, short heel to toe and quite deep face to back. Face is quite concave but it sits very square behind the ball and easy to line up. Typical titleist in colour and uncluttered to look at with simple alignment aid which has been turned 180 degrees to previous model.

Just very forgiving on off centre strikes whereas my old 910D3 was not. A note hear that my handicap has been static during this period so there's no variable in the golfer.

915D2 appears slightly toed in to my eye, at least compared to my own 913D2 which sits very square behind the ball and is the best driver I have owned for a long while as it is very, very forgiving.

I suspect the 915D2 may be more draw bias that my own and may need a slight adjustment to the setting in testing for me but doubt its a hook machine.

If you are looking at picking up a 913 then the D2 is an excellent club,


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 26, 2015)

Cheers for the comments,from my 910 experience I just found the d2 head really long, the d3 sat much nicer


----------



## stevek1969 (Mar 26, 2015)

My D2 is still a great club just spins far to much for me in the conditions i play in. The D3 has now been ordered:thup:


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 26, 2015)

That's also a concern steve, my course is high on the Surrey downs so wind is a big factor


----------



## stevek1969 (Mar 26, 2015)

Mine is not far from the sea so is always windy, tried it at the demo day i didn't realise it was 7.5 till the pro showed me it, it brought my height down to where it should be and the flight and dispersion were spot on, hopefully have next week, not a lot of 7.5 D3s asked for haha


----------



## Odvan (Mar 26, 2015)

Well I still had my naughty head on this morning so popped into DG for a blast with the D2 and D3. 

Started off with the D3 and it didn't get on with me although every hit with it and I know it was tee'd too high for my swing and should have corrected this. Struggled to get past 220yrds with it, including roll out which surprised me a little. It claims to be a lower spin rate head and yes, particularly with my gentle fade, was pleased to see my best hit being 2900 as I thought I'd be a little more, as I come down steep.

Launch angle was around 15.5, swing speed averaging 95 and ball speed around 145.

Swapped to the D2 and straight away the 'marketing' was believable, a further 20yrds and I was hitting more toward the heel so forgiving, as opposed to the better players Club that is the D3.

Stats where exactly the same as above and average spin was again around 2900, the lowest being 2600 and I averaged 240 so no real difference in spin between the two, despite the claims there was but no doubt this is very individual.

Didn't take my 910 D2 to compare but it was interesting to hear that for all the toys at the hands of the lad who looked after me, he hasn't 'upgraded' from his 910 D2. Even more interesting to learn that he was a member at my place so we chatted about all sorts. He plays off 6 and even better, didn't once try to sell the driver to me. Even invited me back so I could hit my 910 on the monitor.

Might go back tomorrow with the 910 D2 but I've come to the conclusion there isn't the need as I'm more than sure I'm hitting it that same distance.


----------

